# A.J. Came Thru!



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Burnett actually pitched a decent game in the fourth game of the series. Shocked me. Good for him, better for us!.

Now, if Nova can come thru tonight, we'll have another week of baseball. Meaningful baseball. Good to finally see A-Rod's bat come to life.

I really thought the whole thing was over in the first inning. If Granderson hadn't caught that ball...

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Granderson saved AJ, then AJ took control. Hopefully, NY keeps it up!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Granderson saved AJ, then AJ took control. Hopefully, NY keeps it up!


I still find it hard to believe they've gotten this far with that pitching staff.

Rich


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Humnahey (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I still find it hard to believe they've gotten this far with that pitching staff.
> 
> Rich


:lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> :lol:


I felt like a great weight had been lifted off me last night after the game. I still don't really understand how the Yanks made it as far as they did. This morning, the two big sports talk stations in NYC are saying all the right things for a change about A-Rod (who looked overwhelmed in the ALDS) and Teixeira (who, except for his glove) did nothing at all with the bat in his hands and Swisher (who I really like, but can't seem to do anything in the post-season).

I'll give A-Rod a pass, he was hurt badly this year and I expect him to come back next year with a vengeance. Teixeira, the man who can't seem to see that the whole left side of the field is wide open when he bats from the left side, did nothing of note and, like me, the talking heads are getting kind of sick of seeing on the field. Swisher is probably gone. He's got an option year coming up and I hope the Yanks find someone to replace him.

If those three would have just batted "decently" in the ALDS, the Yanks probably would have won. Just look at how many times those three came up with runners in scoring position and failed to even get a sac fly.

If they had won last night, who would have pitched tomorrow? Garcia?

I'm really glad it's over. Theo Epstein is being interviewed for GM jobs. He'd make a great replacement for Cashman, I think.

Rich


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

rich584 said:


> Theo Epstein is being interviewed for GM jobs. He'd make a great replacement for Cashman, I think.
> 
> Rich


Oh I soooo hope not, bad enough losing Tito hate to lose Theo especially to the Yankees! I don't blame either for the collapse, just injuries and maybe some selfish players. But like you I am glad it's over and not getting dragged out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BosFan said:


> Oh I soooo hope not, bad enough losing Tito hate to lose Theo especially to the Yankees! I don't blame either for the collapse, just injuries and maybe some selfish players. But like you I am glad it's over and not getting dragged out.


I'd rather have Theo than Cashman. I've known people like Cashman and I just don't like that "I don't make mistakes" aspect of his personality. How he could defend A.J. Burnett all year long was beyond my understanding.

I think Epstein has built a good Red Sox team, can't blame him or Francona for the injuries. I'd like to see Epstein at least interview for the job so Cashman doesn't think he's untouchable. He does some things that just aren't defensible. He wanted to pass on Soriano. Why, because it wasn't his idea? Seemed pretty logical to me at the time.

If the Yanks had prevailed and made it to the WS and won, I don't know what I'd have thought. A pitching staff in shambles, a lineup that made no sense, things that happened all year that I just couldn't understand. Wasn't a WS worthy team, I think.

Rich


----------

